#       . "" .

## nadlen-0833

,!!!
    .  ,    0%    .   :
1)  4    (  ,        )   " " (        )   . (- ,       ). ,    -    .  ?
2)   ,       0% .      ,,     ? , ,    .      ,  (-,  )..... ?  -
3)    ,           :Embarrassment:  ..             -    - .....  ,   .  ,      .    !!!

----------

> 1) ..,    -    .  ?


    . 
     ,      ,          .



> 2)   ,       0% .      ,,     ?


         .2 .   ( , -)     .    .



> 3)..    - .....


.

----------

> .


 1        ?    10/18%  4 . ?

----------


## nadlen-0833

> 1        ?    10/18%  4 . ?


,  ()    18% .      3            . 1)  ,       ( ),     ()         . ?
2)     ,     4 .      "  "   .
3)   ,   .      (  ).    R,    ,.  . ?  -?
!

----------

> ?


.



> "  "   .


.   88  176-.  ,        ,  .                .



> R,


.

----------


## nadlen-0833

> .
> .   88  176-.  ,        ,  .                .
> .


,   !!!    , ,         ,         0%,        . 

,   CMR   ,   -  ....      ,     - -   -   :No:

----------

> 


  ,   .



> -  .


   ? - ?

----------


## nadlen-0833

,   .  ,     .  .   -  .,     !!!! :yes:

----------


## Pat33

,    R??        ,    .

----------

.

----------


## _



----------

